# Blobby Land/Crinkly Bottom



## scottstevens (Jan 8, 2015)

For those who can remember, this will bring back a lot of memories!

(Note. Several items have been taken since the last few posts. It's worth checking out before everything dissapears!)

Not only was this a fun explore but the ground were equally beautiful for a nice afternoon!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 8, 2015)

always amused to see pictures of this place


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 9, 2015)

blobbyland seems a sad place now :-(


----------



## scottstevens (Jan 9, 2015)

DJhooker said:


> blobbyland seems a sad place now :-(



Yeah, it is horrible to see the amount of graffiti all over the place now


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 9, 2015)

Did Mr Blobby really touch you there?

Nice set of photos there mate


----------



## scottstevens (Jan 9, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Did Mr Blobby really touch you there?
> 
> Nice set of photos there mate



Luckily not us! But I feel for whoever did write it.. Can't have been nice!

Thanks!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

Blobbyland lives on....always good to see this place...its trippy!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 9, 2015)

I went there in the autumn and got a selfie next to that graffiti. .It has to be done..great shots.


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2015)

Always great to see more of this weird place. Glad it's still there.


----------

